# rescuing pregnant dog



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

secondchance got me started getting really passionate about saving rescue dogs from euthanasia, so now I am looking for dogs that need help. It is not good for my soul, I know I can't save them all, but I really want to help some.

There was a story I read once about a guy walking on a beach that was covered with stranded starfish. He saw an old man up ahead bending down and tossing starfish into the ocean. When the first man caught up with the second man, he questioned him about his motives, reminding him that there were just too many and he couldn't possibly make a difference. The old man just bent down, threw another starfish back out to sea, and said to the man, "I made a difference to that one."

Sorry, that is just one of my favorite stories and pretty much sums up my idea of rescue.

Anyway, the point of this thread is a dog I saw on petfinder who is in a high kill shelter. She is a beautiful bully type dog and she is due to give birth any day. I emailed the shelter contact, hoping that this poor girl was in a foster home or something. As it turns out, she is not, She is in a crowded shelter in a cold cage and she will have to give birth there. I also asked if they euthanize pregnant moms and the lady said that if the dog is there too long or they run out of room, they do euthanize pregnant dogs.

So, I obviously want to help. This shelter is a few hours from where I live, so it is not practical for me to foster. The woman said they would allow a rescue to take her if they would only adopt out the pups with a spay/neuter contract. I am not an actual rescue, but I know a local no-kill shelter that has told me in the past that they would be willing to take in dogs saved from high kill shelters. I could foster her until she has the pups, so she could have them in a home and not a shelter. But I could not keep the family til the babies are 8 weeks. Also, I doubt the shelter that she is in would let me take her right now.

Does anyone have any advice for me? Is anyone near Princeton WV who might be able to help this poor girl? I do not want her to get put down, I do not want her to have her pups in a cage on a cement floor, and I do not want her pups to get put down because the shelter is full. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

P.S. this is her: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12179807


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

craven.44 said:


> I could foster her until she has the pups, so she could have them in a home and not a shelter. But I could not keep the family til the babies are 8 weeks. Also, I doubt the shelter that she is in would let me take her right now.


It sounds like maybe you're not in a position to be rescuing dogs right now. How come you wouldn't be able to foster until the pups are ready to be placed?

Can you get in touch with a local rescue and sign up to be a foster? Then perhaps they could assist you in taking in this dog, or another dog that needs help?


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have contacted several rescues and I finally found one that says they may be able to help me. Most turned me down because the mama dog is a pit. They say no one will adopt a pit. Anyway, I am working on getting her out of the shelter and potentially in a more long term foster. If not, I will keep her as long as I can and the rescue (actually a sanctuary) will take her and the puppies then.


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm glad to hear it, I've been wondering if you'd made any progress. I'm sure once you've got your heart into a dog that needs help it's hard to not be able to do anything. Best of luck to you!


----------

